# TC Forum Anger Quiz



## Guest (May 11, 2019)

Well, this is the first time I have ever posted a quiz on this marvellous platform.
My inspiration for it comes from an article in The Guardian entitled "The Age of Rage".
Here is the article in question: 
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/may/11/all-fired-up-are-we-really-living-angrier-times

The article is accompanied by an anger test entitled "How furious are you?"
Here is the test:
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/may/11/how-furious-are-you-take-anger-test

Please do read the article and do the test.

And then take my adapted version for the TC Forum.


----------

